# Molly is here! (A new rescue's story..for adoption!) LONG



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So started a new thread because this girl deserves it! You can see my other thread here for how it began http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/226418-anyone-want-take-6-yr-old-female-golden-md-area.html

I was led to believe she was healthy girl who's owner herself was medically unable to care for anymore..which may be part truth..however...i have other thoughts.  We ended up meeting somewhat closer at her ex's house in the town just before salisbury.. Odd but ok. Her ex wasnt even home. I had Lilly and the kids with me. My friend who was suppose to come wasnt able too as she runs a rescue and had a potential adopter coming to meet a dog.

So I first meet her..she was filthy I noticed right away. She is also is so small! Smaller than Lilly by quite a bit! Anyways, Her owner claimed she was rolling in ditch earlier (she was rolling around on the grass as we were there..not caring about the little rain we were having). More on that filth later.. and She forgot to bring her records. Then we had Lilly and her meet..she was trying to play with her! It was quite cute. Then as she was rolling around I noticed a tumor on her belly area (in the area of the mammary chain). She didnt say anything at first..and just as I was about to ask she said she has had it for a while and her vet took a biopsy of it and was a benign cyst..and they have drained it before and it is a common thing in goldens she was told.. Umm ok..havent seen that before and looked like a mammary tumor to me. Didnt say anything as I just wanted to get her away from her. 

On the way home she made my car smell soo lovely.. I knew a bath was in order right away. She was soooo good in the car. She was in a crate and never said a peep. So we get home and I take another good look at her. The worst is her rear.. Matted with feces..  ugh.. Really?! Her nails were long, mats behind ears..just filthy. I gave her dinner and a comfortis (just in case fleas were a problem even though I didnt see any). Then I cut ..carefully..away the mats and feces from her rear. It was soo gross. Off to bath next..she was awesome..no problems. I wanted to make sure she got dry so decided to try her with the blow dryer..awesome again! Went inside to finish grooming..did her nails by myself, did her feet and tail..and now she is a brand new dog.  

I am worried about these tumors.. She has three or so on the mammary chain and felt some lumps under her armpits. I plan on taking her to work on monday to have my doctor check her over. I am so hoping she sends me her previous records so I can see for sure that the tumor is benign. :crossfing:crossfing

Her story on how she got her changed a little bit too. Apparently she *thinks* she was a military family's pet, before it was that she got her from them. She actually found her as a stray and took her in. Sigh.. Some people.

Also, my second interested family backed out.. Sigh! I know GoldensGirl was possibly interested..but with these new developments I would understand if one wouldnt want her  I didnt want to take on a dog with so many potential issues..especially after having a 10 yr old boxer for only 4 months who ended up getting lymphoma. But with that said..I will help her if it comes down to it. I dont like passing on "problem" dogs.. And not sure if a rescue would still want to take her either (what do you all think?) 

She seems like an awesome dog. She was so happy to see us...she like Lilly..really doesnt care for Sanford ..i dont blame her as he is annoying at times! He will calm down once the newness wears off..all she has done is grumble/growl at him. He just keeps on going tho..:doh: 

So if someone is still interested ( like GoldensGirl).. That is fine..just let me know. Again, come Monday she is going to the vet. I hope to get her records and see what exactly is going on with her. For now I know she truly seems like a good dog who hasnt the best of luck. 

Here are some pics..a before (the first one) and the after.. It is very hard to get a good standing pic of her because she wiggles and dances!lol so cant appreciate her nasty rear as much as I could!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

This is her after shot..  she currently sleeping by me. At one point she even tried to fall asleep when I was trimming her feet! In this pic you can see her tumor peeking out by her rear leg.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so happy that there was someone like you to take her into your home. It sounds like she is a fabulous dog. I really hope everything works out for you. What is her name?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Opps, just saw that her name is Molly on the name of the thread! Such a cute name, and a pretty girl. I hope everything at the vets turns out okay!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks..me too! I truly hope the lumps are nothing..:crossfing but i know she is safe now!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she looks so sweet. You are so amazing for taking her in. I hope she finds a forever home soon and that those lumps are harmless..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What is amazing is how sweet this dog is..after everything I am sure she has been through.. Prayers and good thoughts appreciated though for these lumps!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Some people aren't worth sptting on. :-(
Molly sure looks better and sounds so happy. I hope the masses can be easily treated. She's a doll and you are wonderful.

Throwaways make fantastic pets and friends once they are given a chance.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Somebody on here found and rescued chocolate lab a few years ago with those type of tumors. She did fine after having them removed. I'll try to remember the name. I think it wasw *Laura* and I sent her a message.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bless you for taking in this sweet girl and getting her cleaned up. As for your question of whether a rescue would take her, if you were in Colorado, we (GRRR) would absolutely take her. Most rescues have special funds for surgeries and other medical issues, then they place the treated dog in foster care before adoption. Fingers crossed and prayers sent that the tumors aren't cancerous and can be removed successfully.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for taking in sweet Molly, I hope you find her the perfect home.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Contact your nearest rescue group. They usually are willing to take care of ill dogs, if their resources aren't stretched too thin. I hope the vet gives you good news.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking her in and giving her some TLC. If you find you do need help placing her, any rescue worth it's name will take her. That's what rescue's are there for, to help the ones that need it the most.

I hope you find a good home for her, but if you don't, contact the rescues.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the rescues.. Will maybe contact them once we know what is going on. I know it is a bit much for me to take on (financially) due to things that will be occuring with Lilly, however luckily I get discounts and can pay over time if need be... Benefits of being a vet tech..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for going and getting Molly and bringing her home. That poor girl. I'll bet she feels so good now that she's had a bath and been groomed.

Hopefully the tumors and lumps are all benign. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Molly. 

I just have to say this again - Bless you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so happy that this poor girl has a chance finally because of someone like you taking the time to care for her. Please keep us posted on her vet results.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So glad you were able to take her! Gosh, she must feel so much better already! Hoping for good news on Monday and a forever home for her soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet love. I hope the tumours ARE benign. Thank you for getting her out of that filth and showing her not all people are awful. I hope she finds a perfect forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly's beautiful and sounds absolutely wonderful.

Thank you for taking her and helping her. 

Looking forward to your updates about her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is such a great and selfless thing to do to take that poor girl in. Thank you so much!

I am worried about those tumors as well. I am keeping my fingers crossed that all turns out for the poor girl. She deserves some happiness.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Had a good night with her. She was good and slept all night. Ate her breakfast. Still grumbles some at Sanford. Trying to get a good side by side comparison between Molly and Lilly but Molly will not stop moving! Lol had to get my daughter to help once and then had Lilly stand next to Molly after she layed down.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And here is the other one.. She is such a funny dog.. Loves people.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, she has a sweet golden smile 
Poor girl looks older than her age, she must have been through a lot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alison*

Alison

God Bless you for saving Molly. Molly is so lucky that someone as kind and loving as you are came along!! I will pray the tumors are nothing!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Boy, she sure looks like a sweetheart! A face like that is just begging for a big hug! I really admire you for helping her, who knows what might've happened to the poor little thing otherwise...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

She looks so sweet. May God bless you for helping her. I really hope her tumor is nothing.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wow she is quite small.

I have a feeling you may be hanging onto her or another member here will take her in. At least we all know she's in good hands and can live happily from now on.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

dezymond said:


> Wow she is quite small.
> 
> I have a feeling you may be hanging onto her or another member here will take her in. At least we all know she's in good hands and can live happily from now on.



I would truly love to keep her and help her alll the way. However, this past year I spent quite a bit of money on my JRT for lots of bloodwork, xrays and surgery to get him diagnosed with IBD. And with all the health tests for Lilly for her upcoming breeding and all that will be involved before, during and after for that.. I really dont have the funds for this type of surgery and tests for her.  

I was given the impression that she was a healthy 6-8 yr old golden and even with that info I was not planning on keeping her (the thought was creeping in my mind that was a maybe though!) but now with the reality that all this has to be done.. I am so sad that I cant provide all that for her. Even though I get discounts at work and able to pay it off over a period of time.. Just wouldnt be fair to my other dogs or my family. 

I have recently been fostering for a rescue..had two little dogs who both have gone to their new homes. I was planning on taking a break from fostering until Lilly was done with all her "stuff". (Still waiting, impatiently, for her to even come into heat). But I saw the ad on CL and couldnt look past it. Sigh.. I am not regretting doing it, just wish I had the whole truth before I went into it. 

I did contact Goldheart from someone who had contacted me. She thinks they should still be able to take her, even with these potential issues. I would love for someone here to take her, but it is asking alot. But once I get the records and her checked out I will have more info on this scenrio for whoever she goes too. 

Breaks my heart that people do this to their pets...


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

You are doing her an amazing service by caring... And you will clearly find her a better he than what she previously had. Please keep us up to date on her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for saving Molly. Sending prayers that her tumors are Lipomas or anything that is not something serious.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It must be wonderful to free a sweet golden from such wretched conditions! Congrat s.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Got her records..not happy..*

Opened my email this morning and saw I had emails from previous owner..one being her records. Finally I could see what was really going on. First thing I noticed.. She is NOT current on vaccines. Last time vaccines were given was July 2011 which were a 1 yr Rabies and Distemper. Never got boostered. Heartworm tested and microchip done then too. 

Next time seen was Nov 2012 for the lump.. A fine needle aspirate was done..not a biopsy (there is a big difference). That came back suspicious but not 100% sure if cancer just abnormal cells (neoplasm). So they told her surgery best option.. The tumor(s) at this point were small..4-5cm big..it is now INCHES big.. And their are more.

They said in November she was 11!! Back in 2011 i guess that is when they were thinking 8?? I thought she was older than 8 just by how white her face is and she acts like an older gal. She gets her spurts of energy but likes to sleep. She also seems arthritic, not horribly but noticeable. 

Sigh.. So here I am with a older gal than I was told, with these lumps that was never mentioned, she is not current on shots.. I think the only truth she said was that she was microchipped. Why... Why do people do this!? 

Plans for tomorrow..hoping i get my discounts.. Get her bloodwork and xrays to see what is going on and Current on shots. If she clears all that and can get surgery I will see if in fact Goldheart can take her. I am hoping by doing all the pre-op stuff that will help them. If something comes back bad.. I may just keep her for what remaining time she has..i would want at least the huge tumor off because it is so big it will start to come open and cause other issues. I wouldn't go crazy with the other ones as they are small. 

So I know more than I did..I am even more upset than I was before.. Sigh..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh wow, but I can't say that I am surprised, sadly. 
I did think she looked a lot older than 8. Poor girl!

If they had the lumps taken off when they were so small, how much better off the little girl would have been. 

I wish you and the girlie good luck and hope you don't have any more bad surprises in store. Either way about it, you should be proud of yourself, you are doing a great thing for her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Opened my email this morning and saw I had emails from previous owner..one being her records. Finally I could see what was really going on. First thing I noticed.. She is NOT current on vaccines. Last time vaccines were given was July 2011 which were a 1 yr Rabies and Distemper. Never got boostered. Heartworm tested and microchip done then too.
> 
> Next time seen was Nov 2012 for the lump.. A fine needle aspirate was done..not a biopsy (there is a big difference). That came back suspicious but not 100% sure if cancer just abnormal cells (neoplasm). So they told her surgery best option.. The tumor(s) at this point were small..4-5cm big..it is now INCHES big.. And their are more.
> 
> ...


Praying that everything will be o.k. and that you will be blessed for giving Molly a loving home!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks.. I am mad at them..sad for her. She could have had a much better chance with surgery a year ago then now, for sure. 

Free on CL usually does mean because of some reason..with what was being said initially I was figuring because of age she thought no one would want her. Guess that was not the only reason..not many (if any) people would take on a dog with these lumps. I know I cant afford all of this myself and would have really gotten the rescue involved from the get go. But with this all in my lap now..I will do what I can for her. I hate that I can not say no or just hand her over without something being done. But this is me..and I will do as much as I can. 

My other free CL's animals I took in was the 10 yr old boxer last year, who was initially healthy, but ended up getting lymphoma. The young golden who, had some behavioral/mental issues..helped him somewhat, got him neutered and ultimately (mainly due to my JRT not liking male dogs) surrendered him to DVGRR for them to continue to work with him. They found him a good home after being there for a few months. 

So you think I would learn..but seeing a golden needing home..i step in to help. 

But now I need to just see what happens and pray everything comes back clear and that she can continue on for many more years.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

You may still wish to contact a golden rescue to see if they can help, especially if you are willing to foster her. Ms Susie came to us as a permanent foster from AGA where they picked up all of her medical expenses and we just provided her a home, food, and lots of TLC (she is our 2nd one coming to us as a permanent foster from them). While we did eventually end of adopting Susie as we were already paying a good portion of the expenses (they covered the slow-kill method of HW treatment), if we had not adopted they would still be picking up the expenses (we have had her now for over 2 years). I know AGA has several permanent fosters with folks; maybe the GR rescue near you has a similar arrangement?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am in talks with someone from Goldheart..not sure if she the intake person or not, but she said she thinks they would be able to take her in. This was me knowing just that she had tumors, was told she was current on vxs and that she was 8.. Now things have changed.. So I am going to let them know and see what they say. I have no problems fostering her if they will allow me too. Not sure how they work. But I feel bad (and I am not even the owner) to hand over a dog with all these issues. 

Wish this would have been easy.. But its not, and will try my best with what I have been given..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

How could anyone neglect this sweet girl.. Beyond me how one could do that..i know its not within me to ever do that to an animal..

Here she is resting.. She is such a happy girl..loved going on a walk, loves rolling in the grass.. Which is ok except we have had rain for days and days.. :doh:.. She dances when she sees you.. So cute.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If my own health was more stable, I would be making plans to get her now. She is exactly the kind of dog I like to adopt, lumps and all. Let me know if I can help with costs, I think we need to do it through PMs. Don't worry about her vaccines right now. Giving them to her could make things worse. You are an angel for helping her, maybe this is all happening for a reason. Stay in touch.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She is fortunate to have crossed paths with you. Her path may or may not be with you in the end. Hugs for getting her and helping her along in her journey for joy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

She is sweet.
So glad she found her way to you.
My Homer had large tumor similar to that. It was benign.
Best of luck to you and her. Thank u


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well taking the sweet girl in this morning. I have Goldheart ready to help. The only question is if she can stay with me during this process as a foster while we do the surgery and stuff or if we are too "costly" for them (which I cant imagine we are as my clinic is one of the less expensive in this area and much lower than northern delaware). If we are, somehow, then she has a foster home in PA that can take her. I will be sad  but the bottom line is to get her help. 

I will let you all know what happens..you guys have been great! Thanks for all the nice comments. Makes it easier to deal with this mess.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just seeing this now. What an amazing thing you did rescuing her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Molly's Vet visit goes well this morning, I'll be thinking about you both.

She's beautiful and sounds like such a wonderful girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> Somebody on here found and rescued chocolate lab a few years ago with those type of tumors. She did fine after having them removed. I'll try to remember the name. I think it wasw *Laura* and I sent her a message.


Just seeing Molly's new thread now. She looks like the sweetest girl. ....What a sweet little lovey Thank you for your kindness to her You are her angel. 

(Yes my daughter adopted Sadie (through this forum). She had had a large mammary tumor removed and she's doing great. No problems since. Hopefully Molly's tumor will also be benign.)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Long long long day.. Did I say it was long? Ugh.. Came home with a bad headache. Worked from 7:45-6:30.. Lucky I even got my lunch..heck I coulda almost worked through it , just about did as thats when I had my doctor look at Molly. She thinks she will be fine for surgery, barring any pre-op test results.. I am doing the pre-op bloodwork and xrays and paying for that for the rescue. I gave them an estimate for the surgery tonight, just waiting to hear back from to see if that is a good number for them so she can stay with me and we do it at our clinic or if she will have to go to one of their regular vets. 
She is definitely full of pep. She weighs a healthy 50lbs. I couldnt imagine her being at 62 lbs like she was when her former "owners" took her in July 2011! She has two mammary tumors that need to come off. Several other fatty ones but We are leaving those alone. So I did the bloodwork today..did not have any time to do the xrays. Will bring her back Wednesday to do that, goingto give her a break. The soonest we could do surgery would be not this Thursday but the following.. If we are chosen that is. 
So thats where we stand.. Waiting to hear from the rescue. 

Thanks everyone again for the kind words. And here is a kind of gross pic.. The tumors.. Sorry..just had to show you what the one looks like. Its hard to see the other smaller one,its on the opposite side of the larger one. It doesnt come up good in pics.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So Bloodwork results look reallly good! aside from waiting on the heartworm test that I forgot to add on the bloodwork yesterday! I took her in today for the xrays, the doctor who saw her yesterday wasnt there but I emailed the radiologist the rads and he said there was no mets (cancer) in her lungs but mild heart enlargement. So overall good, will ask my doctor about the heart tomorrow. She isnt showing signs of heart issues that I can tell. 

I am having a hard time with the rescues forms off their website. Cant seem to get them so I can fill them out. :doh: not sure what I am doing wrong. They emailed me them so will try again tomorrow at work. :crossfing hope it works! 

Thats what I have for now. Still waiting on final word from the rescue on if she is staying or going.. They are happy with our price but they may be getting some financial assistance if they do it in PA..?? We shall see.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for helping this pretty ole lady, shame on her former owners.....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How are things going?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking! I am Still waiting on word from rescue if the surgery is getting done at my work or elsewhere. I have a home visit scheduled today so I can foster her. They have to do this for "legality" purposes as they are covering the costs for the surgery. She is doing very very well. She is a spunky girl at times, not showing her age at all. She even tries to play with Sanford!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molly is officially a GoldHeart dog and I am officially her foster mom! So her surgery is Thursday. We are going to send of both tumors for biopsy. :crossfing:crossfing that they are benign! 

She is such a great dog! She loves people. She even played for a moment with Sanford. Lilly will sleep with her..well kind of. She is housebroken..she isnt crated during the day. She loves to eat and loves to go for walks. She would make a great companion for anybody really. She doesnt care about the cat. So spread the word..she will be good as new soon and be ready for her forever home. Just needs to recoup after the surgery and she will be good to go!

Pic of the girls sleeping next to each other...


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Molly is officially a GoldHeart dog and I am officially her foster mom! So her surgery is Thursday. We are going to send of both tumors for biopsy. :crossfing:crossfing that they are benign!
> 
> She is such a great dog! She loves people. She even played for a moment with Sanford. Lilly will sleep with her..well kind of. She is housebroken..she isnt crated during the day. She loves to eat and loves to go for walks. She would make a great companion for anybody really. She doesnt care about the cat. So spread the word..she will be good as new soon and be ready for her forever home. Just needs to recoup after the surgery and she will be good to go!
> 
> Pic of the girls sleeping next to each other...


Yay!!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome news! Great to hear! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woot Woot!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Aw, cute picture 
Keeping my fingers crossed for the old girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic update and news.........

Prayers her surgery goes well, results are negative, and she recovers quickly.

She sounds like a wonderful girl, some family is going to be very lucky.......


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hopefully all goes well with the surgery...she was a lucky girl to have found you. We'll stay tuned and thank you for all your efforts.


Pete & Woody


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone..tomorrow is the big day! She is going crazy tonight.. She so does not act her age! She was playing with the dogs, a little tug of war and then got the zoomies! 

Tomorrow will be hard with not being able to feed her..she is a chow hound! Lol she loves her food. 

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Keep her in your prayers..i am sure she will be fine. I did notice that the smaller of the lumps looks bigger to me. Glad this is getting done!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Today is the day! So glad they are coming off but nervous for her! She was not happy that she didnt get fed. We couldnt not feed the other two..they are so routine oriented. Better to just have 1 unhappy dog then 3! 

Here she is this morning.. Sweet ole gal! Hoping this all goes well for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

So glad that Molly is getting the tumors removed today.
Can she come home after the surgery today?
So glad she has a LOVING foster Mom like you!
That picture of the two girls is BEYOND CUTE!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Home from work..but without Molly.  she had to stay as she is recovering a little slowly, she had to have a drain put in and she is bruising on the incision sites. Best if she stay there where it is quiet and doesnt have to deal with loud noises or annoying dogs. I am going to go back later on tonight to check on her.. I wanted to being her home. At least she is safe where she is. 

The tumors themselves looked ugly on the "inside".. So nervous about that. My doctor did get good margins so hopefully we got it all. She had also lost almost 2 lbs since I first got her. Not sure why as she is on Lilly's food and it is higher fat food. But she may be more active at my house...so maybe thats why. 

Hoping she eats for them tonight..if not I know she is feeling bad. One of my coworkers going to try to update me before she leaves work (usually 6:30). 

So thats where it stands for now. Poor girl...


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awe Poor girl! I'm sending positive thoughts to you and Molly. Hoping she makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Just caught up on the thread and sending love and prayers for Molly's recovery and benign results! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hoping for a healthy appetite tonight and a very speedy recovery. Molly's been through enough! And thank you for taking her under your wing.


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Molly, wishing her a speedy recovery.

Thank you for helping this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Molly. I am sure she will be happy to come home to you tomorrow!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My coworker gave me an update. She said her bruising is a little worse. She was drinking but not eating even with her trying to hand feeding. But 20 minutes later and she sent me a pic of her eating. She said it was like she just realized their was food in her kennel. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. She needs them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending healing vibes to Miss Molly! Bless you for helping her...


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck Molly Mae.
Eat like a good girl and rest.
xxoo


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Molly!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for a quick recovery for Molly.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Some how I missed this! Many prayers and good thoughts for Molly! She seems like such a sweetheart, I'm so glad she found her way to you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> Somebody on here found and rescued chocolate lab a few years ago with those type of tumors. She did fine after having them removed. I'll try to remember the name. I think it wasw *Laura* and I sent her a message.


It was Laura's daughter, Sarah. "Sadie" is living the life with her two golden fur cousins (Melissa's Bailey and Burgandy) and Buddy, who *Laura* adopted from me Christmas 2011. 

This forum raised the money for Sadie's surgery. Sure wish that rule about fundraisers wasn't in effect. It keeps so many good things from happening ...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and am praying for sweet Molly. Thanks so much for finding her and seeing that she gets the needed surgery. Praying that they are benign and Molly has years ahead to enjoy a forever family. She has the most beautiful sugar face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Praying that Molly is better today and is able to come home to you today!

Maybe she wouldn't eat because of the anesthesia? Glad to read she finally did!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I couldnt get in to work last night.  Hubby at a work function that lasted too late. It is never good for me to drive late at night and sleepy.:no: I know for sure she had a quiet night. The other animals there were quiet ones. I am Very anxious to see her this morning. I also hope my animals dont bug her too much.:crossfing If they do will just have to keep them seperate to let the ole gal recoup. I was happy to hear she did eat. She just needed a few moments to process that it was food. 

Will update you guys later when I being her home after work. Thanks for the well wishes and prayers ..and well everything! You all rock!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding my good wishes... hope she had a good night.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Keeping my fingers crossed for the old gal and that she had a good night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers for Miss Molly.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She is doing pretty good except for the bruising. Not really sure where its coming from as she didnt have any major bleeding during surgery. She is eating really good and walks around pretty well. She has a t-shirt on and an ecollar. She likes to lick at the incisions. She is pretty good at looking pathetic too. Have her in her kennel at home too. Let her rest up, keep the drainage contain and keep her away from the other two. 

Hopefully the bruising goes away and she can get these drains out this weekend. Brought home the suture scissors to do that. 

Thanks again for all the well wishes! Miss Molly and I appreciate them!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She has been in her kennel for the most part all weekend.  she is still draining so I am hesitant to take the drain out. Still has brusing and swelling, slightly improved.. But not alot. She does have an awesome appetite. She gets around pretty good. She is itchy and as soon as I took off the t-shirt to put a new one on she started scratching at it and made it bleed some more.  

I let her have the ecollar off for a bit this morning after she had breakfast. I rested on the couch so I could hear if she started licking. She only did on her legs and blanket where there is some blood. So she had it off for a good 2 hours. Doing things around the house so I put it back on just in case. 

Here is a picture of her.. So sad. I feel so bad for her. I am the one who did this to her.. I know it had to be done..but I was hoping this would go smoother for her.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hang in there, she's got everything going for her now that you saved her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a good deed you have done. She looks really sweet! I adopted a beagle,in vet school that was spayed at seven years. She had many malignant mammary adenocarcinomas removed until I did a radical mastectomy on one side. Best wishes. And she lived to be 17!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww she looks so sweet. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwww, she really does look so sweet. And also very comfortable despite the cone and shirt. You are doing a great job!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You're a great foster mom...she looks like such a sweetheart. Here's hoping for negative biopsies and quick healing!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're a great foster mom 

Aw. Molly, you're a sweetheart They're gonna get you all better, baby girl


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.. And gals.. She is doing ok. Can tell she is getting a little restless. The incision really itches her. She only tries to scratch at it when she goes out to the potty. I did take the drain out after talking to my dr. Turns out that she wasnt draining from the drain anymore..just the other incision that didnt have the drain. Her bruising is no where near as bad and swelling has gone down alot. So thats good. :crossfing that the incision isnt compromised and wont open up. That draining has me worried. She takes her pills great, just wrap the antibiotics in cheese and she eats the deramaxx no problem. She is such a sweet girl. The results will be in this week, maybe by the middle of it.. :crossfing that is nothing.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

You are wonderful to be doing all this for her. Sending a prayer she continues to heal!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks guys.. And gals.. She is doing ok. Can tell she is getting a little restless. The incision really itches her. She only tries to scratch at it when she goes out to the potty. I did take the drain out after talking to my dr. Turns out that she wasnt draining from the drain anymore..just the other incision that didnt have the drain. Her bruising is no where near as bad and swelling has gone down alot. So thats good. :crossfing that the incision isnt compromised and wont open up. That draining has me worried. She takes her pills great, just wrap the antibiotics in cheese and she eats the deramaxx no problem. She is such a sweet girl. The results will be in this week, maybe by the middle of it.. :crossfing that is nothing.


Praying that the results are benign.
I know you are taking really good care of Molly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Check with the vet about the draining, it will ease your mind.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Miss Molly


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Should have brought her with me to work today.. It was looking better last night and this morning..still draining then but I figured a calm day at home and she would be fine. Well I checked on her when I get home tonight..draining picked up, the swelling has increased and she seems a little blah.  She still ate dinner and her meds. So she is going in tomorrow for sure to get checked. Hoping we just need to change meds.. But have a sinking feeling might need to re-open the incision and see what is going on.  

I am so upset.. This wasnt suppose to be like this..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're doing work akin to Mother Teresa for 'the least of these'. 

Fingers crossed for Molly. Bless you for going through it with her.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for sweet Molly and you  My Daphne had mammary cancer and a huge tumor removed with two drains placed. It was really awful, and it got worse before it got better. The prognosis was grim, advanced adenocarcinoma, extended to the margins. They gave her six months. She made a full recovery and was with us for 4.5 more years! Bless you for taking in Miss Molly and doing the right thing to get her fixed up.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

dborgers said:


> You're doing work akin to Mother Teresa for 'the least of these'.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Molly. Bless you for going through it with her.


I couldn't agree more...bless you.

Pete & Woody


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Danny... I am no Mother Theresa.. I just try to help every now and then.. I just feel like I let her down.. I know I did help her just didnt think it would be this complicaed

KeaColorado.. Thanks for sharing your story. Brings me some hope.. I know we had to do it..

Thanks Pete.. You all are too kind..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I just feel like I let her down.


You are exactly like Mother Teresa. You help those who can't help themselves. You're saving her life ... beyond just the medical issues 

Hm, let's see:

- You took her in
- Are her strong advocate
- Got her diagnosed
- Spent money you really didn't have
- Got her in the rescue
- Foster her
- Give her love and fun
- Check on her
- Feed her
- Etc etc etc

You raise her up. From my vantage point there is no such thing as you letting her down


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Now your making me cry.... Thank you.. I needed those kind words..


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

You hit the nail right on the head, Danny. 



dborgers said:


> You are exactly like Mother Teresa. You help those who can't help themselves. You're saving her life ... beyond just the medical issues
> 
> Hm, let's see:
> 
> ...


You're giving her a chance. Much more than she had before. Bless you!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_Just seeing this thread today . I read it right through . Your the best thing that ever happened to that lucky girl.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Nothing ever goes as planned! You are doing your best for her, which is light years ahead of what she had. Love. Now she has love. Is there anything more meaningful? Not to a golden.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww I hope she starts to make progress. I had a dog younger than Molly who had a tumor removed and he had a rough time healing but he ended up doing just fine.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing this. You are doing great for Molly!! I agree with everything Danny said. I hope all goes well for Molly at the vet tomorrow. Thoughts and prayers are with you both!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Praying for Molly and you!
Molly is so loved by you-that is the GREATEST GIFT!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for Molly !!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Your kindess..your prayers and good thoughts helped! No surgery needed right now! They pulled off some blood (serum) from the incision area. Just a bad seroma at this point. They put a belly wrap on her and gave her an injection of Vitamin B12. She has pep in her step and her appetite is still good. Dr said it will take a bit and she said to just keep a close eye on it. 

We have almost made it a week.. Hope she keeps getting better and the swelling and draining goes away!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent news!!! Please give that little sweetie pie a pet from us


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Back to work we go this morning.. Huge clots are coming out now..so had a feeling incision was open up to allow those to come through..and it is slightly open where all the draining has been occuring.. so she may need surgery today...ugh! This poor girl! When will it stop!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Back to work we go this morning.. Huge clots are coming out now..so had a feeling incision was open up to allow those to come through..and it is slightly open where all the draining has been occuring.. so she may need surgery today...ugh! This poor girl! When will it stop!


Praying Molly won't need surgery.
She has a cone on right, so she can't lick it?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh no, keeping the prayers going.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> When will it stop!


She's on her way to a full recovery. One more surgery to open the incision and clean everything out shouldn't be nearly as invasive as her first surgery.

You're both heroes to me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about this, I hope it's a minor set back.

My thoughts and prayers to Molly.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Praying that everything will work out well today.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this latest setback.
Hopefully it is an easy fix and she starts getting better soon


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Prayers for Miss Molly!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so glad you rescued Molly.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Had today's dr look at her (we have 3 at our practice). He wasnt the one who did the surgery and he is not the "aggresive, must take action" type. He wanted for me to flush it with a disinfectant solution (much like we use to scrub surgery sites or wounds) and change antibiotics and see where we get with it. Maybe let it heal on its own. However, we got the report back from the biopsy. One was benign and the other one was cancerous. The one that was cancerous and did not have the drain is the one causing the issues. We are not sure if that is why.

So I will take her back again tomorrow. Have yet another doctor (the one who did do the surgery and is not one to just sit and wait) and see what she feels like doing. The draining has slowed down. I had gotten quite a bit of clots out this morning..like one as big as my hand (my hand is small compared to others but still..icky!) she had a few come out around 2 but they werent too big. So we shall see tomorrow. 

Here is the pathologist report.. i highlighted the part that says what they are..comments are what they feel will/may happen.. 


Microscopic Description


Subcutis and mammary tissue, left mammary tumor: The specimen contains
a portion of a lobulated mass composed of neoplastic mammary luminal
epithelial cells, spindle-shaped myoepithelial cells, cartilage, bone
and fibrous stroma. All the components are well differentiated. The
luminal epithelial cells are arranged in tubules, papillary
projections and small cysts. Atypia is mild to moderate and the
mitotic rate is low. The mass appears well circumscribed but
neoplastic cells extend to a margin.

Subcutis and mammary tissue, right mammary tumor: This lobulated mass
is composed of neoplastic epithelial cells arranged in nests, cords,
tubules, papillary projections and cysts. The cells have small to
moderate amounts of amphophilic to eosinophilic, sometimes vacuolated
cytoplasm and irregularly round to ovoid vesicular nuclei with 1 or 2
nucleoli. There is moderate variation in nuclear size. Atypia is
moderate. Eight mitoses per 10 high-power fields are observed. Foci of
tumor necrosis and mineralization are noted. The mass appears
completely but very narrowly excised. The narrowest margin measures
less than 1 mm.

*Microscopic Interpretation (Biopsy)


Subcutis and mammary tissue, left mammary tumor: Benign mixed mammary
tumor.

Subcutis and mammary tissue, right mammary tumor: Low-grade, simple,
solid, tubulopapillary and cystic mammary carcinoma.*

Comments:


Complete excision of the benign mammary neoplasm should be curative.
Excision of the mammary neoplasm of low grade malignancy appears
complete and may be curative; however, the possibilities of local
recurrence and metastasis cannot be excluded.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update.
I think it could be worse, seems like they got it all or pretty close to it anyway. I don't think there is any real way of knowing if the cancer has metastasized to other areas of the body, and if there are cancer cells somewhere else. I am keeping my fingers crossed for Molly and that she has a lot more time and that the cancer, if still present, will keep at bay.

Oh, about the area where the cancerous tumor was removed and is giving more problems, my vet told me before that healing is a lot harder and slower when cancer is involved, but I am sure you know that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Praying for Molly and you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The draining has stopped!! Yay!  But the hole on the incision does look a little worrisome ..:uhoh: like it would take a realllly long time to heal if we just leave it be. Taking her back to work..let the "original" doctor look at it and decide what she wants to do. She has been such a trooper through all this. Once she is 100% healed she has defineitely earned a trip to the park! 

Also dealing with my Sanford, the JRT, think his IBD is flaring up(vomiting again)... And think Lilly has a UTI.. My poor dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alsion*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> The draining has stopped!! Yay!  But the hole on the incision does look a little worrisome ..:uhoh: like it would take a realllly long time to heal if we just leave it be. Taking her back to work..let the "original" doctor look at it and decide what she wants to do. She has been such a trooper through all this. Once she is 100% healed she has defineitely earned a trip to the park!
> 
> Also dealing with my Sanford, the JRT, think his IBD is flaring up(vomiting again)... And think Lilly has a UTI.. My poor dogs!


Alison

I think that's a great idea taking Molly to work and have the Doc look at it. Glad draining has stopped. I feel bad for you and sorry that Sanford and Lilly aren't feeling well either!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Karen
The one who did the surgery would be the one to really know what to do.. She is usually one to go back and fix things like this because she wants surgeries to heal up nicely. Just hoping that this is a minor fix because i hate to see her bruise and bleed again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Karen
> The one who did the surgery would be the one to really know what to do.. She is usually one to go back and fix things like this because she wants surgeries to heal up nicely. Just hoping that this is a minor fix because i hate to see her bruise and bleed again!


Praying it is a minor fix, too!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you both, hoping for optimistic news for Molly today .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She had her surgery. The doctor is also changing her antibiotics to an even stronger one. She is hoping that we dont have to do any more surgeries. She is worried about one area that is kind of thick. May be some excessive scar tissue building up that may take a while to be "normal". She did pretty good but I had to leave her there as she was too groggy still for me to take. She was their last surgery they did. I am :crossfing this is it.. Of course we are back to square one with the healing process so she has to wear that darn e-collar even longer. But maybe if the draining is done she can be out of the kennel and laying on the floor next to us. 

Lilly didnt want to cooperate with letting me get a urine sample to take in to get checked. Will try again tomorrow. 

Busy night tonight..trick or treating with the kiddos.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor baby, she sure is going through it. I'll be glad when she's back home with you guys. Lilly ok? Can't imagine trying to get a urine sample from either of our two.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Molly,

You are loved by fans from all over the world. See how special you are?

Your foster mom is mighty special too


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope Molly is feeling better and will be able to come home today.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope Molly is better today and no draining.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Hope that Molly is better today!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in ???


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just reading this thread. That poor baby. You are definitely an angel for helping her! I really hope that Molly's recovery is a lot quicker now that the second surgery has been done. 

Her pictures made me  She looks so much like my Savanah...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just poking my nose in to check on Miss Molly, and let you know we're thinking of you.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She is home and no more draining!  yay! She is doing really good. She was so happy to see me this morning. Now we just need to keep going with the healing so we can get this ecollar off. She didnt seem as itchy today either. So thats good! 

Thanks for all the well-wishes and checking in on her. I think they really help!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> She is home and no more draining!  yay! She is doing really good. She was so happy to see me this morning. Now we just need to keep going with the healing so we can get this ecollar off. She didnt seem as itchy today either. So thats good!
> 
> Thanks for all the well-wishes and checking in on her. I think they really help!


I'm so glad she's home and doing better. Here's hoping she heals really quickly now. 
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Now the complete healing can begin. Go Molly!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes Miss Molly heal, you are so lucky to have a wonderful Mom caring for you!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Fabulous update!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Super news! Now to a comfy home for some serious healing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Good doggy, Miss. Molly!
Good doggy, Miss. Molly!

When your runnin' and a rollin', can't hear your Momma call.


Sorry, couldn't resist. Happy news.

Max


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending healing (and less itchy) thoughts Molly's way


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molly e-collar free for a moment.. Figure we all are able to keep an eye on her and she is resting anyways. Give her a break from it for a while. She definitely needs when we arent around. She is a licker.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so happy she's home with you. I'm sure that alone has made her feel so much better. Sending a ton of healing mojo Molly's way.

Really, really wish I lived closer...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to see Molly had a second surgery. I hope she will heal quicker now. You have been so great to her. I am glad you are taking care of her and showing her what love is all about!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great update 
Wishing Miss Molly a full and finally uneventful recovery


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm really liking the way this thread is going! I can't wait until we get to see her adopted out to a wonderful family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molly doing pretty good! Her incision hasnt drained. It is strangely swollen, but it more like the weird scar tissue stuff ...i guess as isnt draining. 

She wants to run and play some..:no: not good yet to do but am glad to see her spirits are so high!

:wave: also want to thank Danny (dborgers) for lending me Andy's thundershirt. It arrived today! I put it on and she seems to like it! Seems to cover most of the incision.  yay! 

Her is the fashionista showing it off! Her tail was wagging when I was taking the pic. Sorry it upside down!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And here is another right side up  her resting with it on.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, it's so good to see that all filled out by Molly. Hi Molly!!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I was amazed that it fit! Lol she is a petite girl..but it works awesome! Much much better than those big shirts from before! Thank you!!!!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad she's heading in the right direction. She looks like such a sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

So sorry Molly had to have another surgery, but she is looking REALLY GOOD!
I know what you mean when you say she is a licker! Both our Smooch and our Tucker are and had to wear the cone of shame!
Molly sure looks good in Andy's thundershirt-how sweet of you, Danny!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Staples coming out today from the first surgery on the one side. The other side that got done last thursday wont come out until next week. Cant wait for her to be done so she can get a bath and go for a nice walk at the park. The incision looks reallllly good  so happy this might be over soon! She can then be on her way to find a new forever home. 

The thundershirt has helped so much. She cant scratch at it with her back legs. I still dont quite trust her to not lick at the incision so when we arent home the ecollar is on..but besides that it is off. Just a few "ehh, no Molly" and she stops licking..which isnt often anymore. But today she is going to work so no ecollar for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Staples coming out today from the first surgery on the one side. The other side that got done last thursday wont come out until next week. Cant wait for her to be done so she can get a bath and go for a nice walk at the park. The incision looks reallllly good  so happy this might be over soon! She can then be on her way to find a new forever home.
> 
> The thundershirt has helped so much. She cant scratch at it with her back legs. I still dont quite trust her to not lick at the incision so when we arent home the ecollar is on..but besides that it is off. Just a few "ehh, no Molly" and she stops licking..which isnt often anymore. But today she is going to work so no ecollar for her.


Glad to hear that some of her staples are coming out today and I'm with you for being anxious for them all to come out! Glad she's going to work with you today!
I am praying for Molly and you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Molly  Have fun at work today


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Molly looks so sweet, you are so good for her. THANKS!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she is doing well. I hope she wasn't a slacker at work....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just read this whole thread about Molly. She's had a rough time and I'm glad you took her in. Thank you for the kindness you are showing little miss Molly. Hopefully no more surgery will be needed. Prayers for Molly heading your way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Molly is doing good. Nice to know the Thundershirt is helping so she doesn't scratch.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got home from having to take my jrt to the emergency clinic..he is having a bad IBD attack.  what a day! Had to bring my two lil ones with me as daddy was bowling an hour away!:crossfing that meds help him!

Molly is doing really well. Her incision looks so pretty (the one we took staples out).. Well they both do. I think next week she may be going up on Goldheart's website. I plan on grooming her next weekend and taking some better pictures. :crossfing if everything goes as planned. 

Thanks for all the support again..and thank you especially Danny..that thundershirt worked wonders!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We LOVE Molly!! Andy would be so happy his Thundershirt helped. 

Are you _sure_ you aren't going to become a foster failure?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

dborgers said:


> We LOVE Molly!! Andy would be so happy his Thundershirt helped.
> 
> Are you _sure_ you aren't going to become a foster failure?


I vote for this too !!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

glad shes on the mend and so happy...she is a beautiful girl!! failed foster???? ........maybe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

So glad that Molly is on the mend and I'm so sorry for your JRT and the IBD attack.
That must be awful for him!
Did you check with the vet to see how long you have to wait before grooming Molly? I think it's 7-10 days at least, after the stitches come out.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad she's doing better. Im sure she'd like to stay with you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol you guys! I totally would if I thought she was in her 100% perfect home..but I sadly  dont think we are. Her needs are a quieter home, with or without another low key dog, kids or no kids, just need a human or two to spoil her. She LOVES people, can take it or leave with other dogs. She just isnt keen on loud noises (like raised voices..i.e. kids!). 

I just have to put her needs before my want to keep her. I will keep her as long as necessary until the perfect home comes along. No problem with doing that at all..get to love on her until then. 

Sanford doing a bit better. We took another xray today and looks better as far as the gas is pretty much all gone and his stomach looks back to normal. We just have to really stick to his diet and be extra cautious when we are eating that he doesnt swipe something. Not entirely sure what triggered it but he has been bad about doing that type of stuff and I know he tipped over the kids milk and drank it. :doh: he also continues to eat the other dog's poop. :yuck: he certainely doesnt help himself.. Also he likes to eat animals (rabbits, moles, mice) so that is a possibility. One time he ate three rabbits in one day! :yuck: he is a true terrier.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Onmywaytodreams

You might not think that Molly is in the perfect home, but with your love of Molly and care for her, I bet she thinks it's the perfect home for her!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread, and wonderful to see that Miss Molly is almost healthy enough to go up for adoption! Wonderful care you've given that girl, thank you! 
Glad to hear that Sanford is feeling better too.
A good tip to get a urine sample for either sex pup is a ladle, works every time for me...I sneak it in right after they start to pee!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol yup we have a ladle at work.."he" is a plastic green Marvin the Martian ladle..lol she just wouldnt go for me after her first morning pee at home on a leash..took her to work and got it at lunchtime no problems! 

Molly is doing so good! So so pleased! She doesnt have to wear the ecollar anymore and her sutures hopefully will come out Monday and off the thundershirt can come! 

Sanford is doing much better..on his diet and seems to be going back to normal.

Lilly is doing good. Still not sure why she keeps wanting to go out.. She really didnt have an infection. Her urine was a lil on the acidic side..could be from that? She had her yearly eye check down at the salisbury maryland kennel club dog show.. And she passed..they normal/clear! Always feels good to hear those words!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Onmywaytodreams
> 
> You might not think that Molly is in the perfect home, but with your love of Molly and care for her, I bet she thinks it's the perfect home for her!


Aww.,very sweet! I am sure she does feel like she arrived at a great place. It is a very very hard choice to make, even after having so many fosters coming in and out of our house. Their have been ones I would have loved to keep, but again, the situation at that time was not ideal. I regret one in particular from many many years ago but we lived in a double wide trailer with no yard and that dog needed a yard and someone to give her so much attention. Found her a home with an older lady who had the time and yard. 

Fostering is hard, letting go of a great dog is hard, but seeing them grow, thrive and get that great home makes it all worth it. I am just a stone in the path that she needs to go on to get to her forever home. I am honored to be a part of the process. Many of my fosters remember me and greet me so happily. It is so nice to see that they remember me! That also helps. Just had my previous foster come back to the rescue, i couldn't take her because of Molly but I was there when she got "returned" and she freaked! She wanted me to hold her so badly. It was nice to feel loved like that


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend of mine has a pet sheep named Molly. I wish I could find the picture of Molly dressed up as a fairy princess for my friend's daughter's 8th birthday. Molly gets to come inside the house like their dogs. They have a HUGE house that used to belong to one of the Dodge heiresses. Looks like a French chateau.

They also have a donkey, several dogs, cats, and peacocks.

Molly:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend of mine has a pet sheep named Molly. I wish I could find the picture of Molly dressed up as a fairy princess for my friend's daughter's 8th birthday. Molly gets to come inside the house like their dogs. They have a HUGE house that used to belong to one of the Dodge heiresses. Looks like a French chateau.

They also have a donkey, several dogs, cats, and peacocks.

Molly and Frankie, the cat:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alison*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Aww.,very sweet! I am sure she does feel like she arrived at a great place. It is a very very hard choice to make, even after having so many fosters coming in and out of our house. Their have been ones I would have loved to keep, but again, the situation at that time was not ideal. I regret one in particular from many many years ago but we lived in a double wide trailer with no yard and that dog needed a yard and someone to give her so much attention. Found her a home with an older lady who had the time and yard.
> 
> Fostering is hard, letting go of a great dog is hard, but seeing them grow, thrive and get that great home makes it all worth it. I am just a stone in the path that she needs to go on to get to her forever home. I am honored to be a part of the process. Many of my fosters remember me and greet me so happily. It is so nice to see that they remember me! That also helps. Just had my previous foster come back to the rescue, i couldn't take her because of Molly but I was there when she got "returned" and she freaked! She wanted me to hold her so badly. It was nice to feel loved like that


Alison: What a beautiful person you are, fostering and loving these babies!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad to hear Molly is doing so well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Molly  We LOVE you baby girl !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Hoping you and Molly have a great day!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molly had a GREAT weekend! . She didnt have the thundershirt on at all! She was romping outside, she actually was playing with Lilly! Well "batting at her" and rolling around..lol 

today taking her in and getting some if not all of the sutures out! Everything looks soo good! This whole surgery ordeal is almost behind us. Cant wait to get her bathed and groomed next weekend. 

Danny will try get the thundershirt washed (it can be right?) and mailed back! Thank you sooo much for lending it to us! It was our saving grace!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't worry about washing the ThunderShirt. It'll smell better with a couple dog scents on it  

It was an absolute honor to let dear Molly use it. 

I'm sure there will be someone else on the forum who fosters or adopts a storm sensitive golden who could use it down the line. I'll wash it then if need be


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just peeking in and catching up on Miss Molly. Sounds like she is doing well, and blossoming in your care! Thank you for help this sweet girl!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

AIm so glad to hear this!!! Gays for Molly and you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-wwww!!*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Molly had a GREAT weekend! . She didnt have the thundershirt on at all! She was romping outside, she actually was playing with Lilly! Well "batting at her" and rolling around..lol
> 
> today taking her in and getting some if not all of the sutures out! Everything looks soo good! This whole surgery ordeal is almost behind us. Cant wait to get her bathed and groomed next weekend.
> 
> Danny will try get the thundershirt washed (it can be right?) and mailed back! Thank you sooo much for lending it to us! It was our saving grace!


Aw-wwww!! So glad that Molly had such a wonderful weekend and glad to read about your other two, too!
Let us know how it goes getting the sutures out.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And they are out! All of them!!  will have to get a picture of her pretty belly later, she is sleeping now:sleeping: Guess the day was a little long for her. 

Thanks everyone for checking up on her.. Also will post some more pics once I get her all groomed up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> And they are out! All of them!!  will have to get a picture of her pretty belly later, she is sleeping now:sleeping: Guess the day was a little long for her.
> 
> Thanks everyone for checking up on her.. Also will post some more pics once I get her all groomed up.


So glad Molly's staples are out. Hope you all get a very good nights sleep.
Pictures are always nice, but let her sleep!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just read this entire thread. You are awesome glad she is doing so well and has you


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So glad miss Molly is doing so well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So good to hear this! A real example if how a person can make a real difference! You were the snowflake at the beginning of this avalanche of positive change in Molly's life! So happy that your hard work and dedication is paying off for this sweet little girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Hope Molly and you have a beautiful day!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so glad she is doing better


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Stopping by to wish you and Molly a beautiful day!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! She is just so happy! Need to video tape her in all her spunkiness! Lol she was left out yesterday while I was at work.. She was pretty good except for taking some tissues out of the box and she apparently likes my hubby's spot on the couch. Lol 

Cant wait to groom her all up! Just a few more days..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So tonight Sanford decided he wanted to snuggle with Molly..in her kennel. Lol so sweet! She grumbled for a moment..but hasnt tried to come out. Here is a pic..not that great of lightining.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Wonder if Sanford is telling you to keep Molly......no pressure....just sayin'


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so cute!! I also think Sanford wants her to stay!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's really sweet 

I lightened up the pic for ya ...


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a couple of sweethearts. Too precious. You are doing an amazing thing for Molly, and I commend you for it. Thanks for giving her a second chance.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Much better thanks Danny!

All the dogs have been making it hard to not keep her. Sigh.. We shall see. She has "played" with them each now. She has turned into a barker.. Mainly outside when it is food time. In the morning my hubby lets them out to potty and then she races back to the door and just barks and barks until he lets the back in! Lol silly girl! 

She is full of zest.. I think she may be closer to 9 not 11. Of course we dont truly know anything about her age or even her past. Besides those two -three years with that one family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sanford and Molly*

Sanford and Molly are PRECIOUS together-I'm sure the dogs love her and I KNOW YOU DO!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just catching up on all of Miss Molly's antics! She sounds like she is quite comfortable now! And the fact that she's has won Sanfords heart, just precious!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know but it sounds like a failed Foster..............Maybe!!!

She is very lucky you came into her life and change it forever!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, failed foster  She sounds like she's fitting in well, I think she's home


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I thinks she's home


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

FAILURE has never been better.......Home sweet home!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure whats wrong but past couple days, especially at night, Molly has been acting nauseous/sick. It has progressively increased in it occurring. Going to talk to my doctor and see what I can do for over the weekend. My thoughts are to try maybe an antacid,like pepcid. Take her to work on Monday if it still continues. She seems a little more sleepy too. Poor girl! Not sure if its from the previous meds, she isnt on any now. Hoping this doesnt last long.


----------



## debsteel (Nov 13, 2013)

She is beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I did a rantidine pill at first. Then the doctor told me to go to work and get an injection of Cerenia and a bag of fluids. We had a bday party to go to before that so just got home and gave her the shot. Will wait a moment for the fluids but she still acting the same way. :crossfing the injection helps. Poor girl!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Molly's a lucky lucky girl to have you in her life


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the injection has helped! Yay! She is resting more comfortably now. The injection lasts 24 hours ..so only time will tell if this calms everything down. I also fed her Sanford's bland diet (en)..think I will do that for a few days.

Edited 6 mins later..maybe not she just had a weird episode of her weird swallowing nauseous stuff. Darn.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Golly, Miss Molly! She just can't catch a break, she couldn't have gotten into something that is caught in her throat? I am so sorry this girl isn't feeling herself.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont think so..but anything is possible. She eats and drinks no problem. She swallows all that fine. On her last episode she started coughing some, so now wondering if this is a throat/lung issue. If she is having drainage going down her throat and it is building up.. I feel bad for her..she doesnt like having these episodes either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OnMyWaytoDreams*

OnMyWaytoDreams

Does Molly spit anything out with the coughing?
Has she had a chest xray recently?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She had a chest xray prior to her surgery..so it has been a few weeks. I am wondering if it could be a touch of kennel cough. I listened to her heart and lungs last night. They sounded clear to me and when I put the stethoscope on her throat she coughed so she has tracheal sensitivity. So..maybe kennel cough? 

Going to keep a close eye on her some more and probably bring her to work tomorrow again.,


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie had kennel cough a few weeks ago. His lungs were clear too. Ya, it's in the throat.

He had a HORRIBLE reaction to Temaril, so beware. He turned and snapped at Jane, something way out of the ordinary. I looked it up online. Sure enough, there were a plethora of reports about dogs getting aggressive after taking it.

There's a shot they can give for the cough. Lasts a couple days. They mixed the antibiotic in with caro syrup (sweet), so it was easier getting him to take it.

Get well soon, Molly. We love you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Today is a bit of a better day. Has had moments of these spells but not nearly as often or bad. I had to give her a bath..she was filthy! :yuck: She loves rolling and digging (even today was digging for god knows what!). I had to shampoo her twice! She is all nice and clean!  Trimmed up some of her fur and did her nails..got three nails too short:doh:..her quicks were longer than I was expecting. Then we took a little walk with my daughter and Lilly down our street. Only one time did she have an episode and that was during bathtime. Otherwise, she has been fine. She is sleeping now. Got some new pics too!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Another pic..she doesnt hold still well but managed her to sit on this one! Lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, she's SO sweet!! Lookin' mighty happy there ...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

One more..i wanted to use my real camera but apparently the camera is dead..figures! :doh:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pictures, what a pretty girl!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! She is a great girl.... It will be so so hard to let her go..I will only let her go to the most perfect home..and she is more than welcome to stay as long as that takes.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a sweet sweet smile 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Molly is a beautiful girl. I think she is already in her perfect home!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Miss Molly looks so happy  I think her face is saying: I found my forever home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Molly is just a beauty-she looks so happy!!

I'm pretty sure they will want to postpone HW treatment until she is 100%.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Love the photos of Molly and her happy smile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, Molly is such a beautiful girl. 

She looks really great and so very happy.

Thank you for everything you're doing for her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Molly is just a beauty-she looks so happy!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure they will want to postpone HW treatment until she is 100%.


 did i mistakingly say she had HW's? She does not as we did a heartworm test (along with other bloodwork) and she is free and clear of that as well as many other things.  

She seems to be over whatever this coughing/gagging ..whatever it was. :crossfing hoping at least!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Bless her little golden heart,sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

I'm not sure you said it, or maybe I have Molly confused with another adopted Golden on here. I'm so sorry! I think I might be thinking of Dancer.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohhh yes..i think it may be Dancer or Bailee.. Lots of new rescues!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a rescue....yet......so maybe someone else? No heart worm troubles here! 
Molly is looking wonderful! What a sweet, kind-looking girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, Dancer, the rescue dog is HW+!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Yes, Dancer, the rescue dog is HW+!


Lol ok, I see now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apologies to all*

Apologies to all, I REALLY CONFUSED everyone including myself!

Yes, I meant Dancer the Foster dog was Heartworm positive. JeanieBeth is fostering her.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/235713-our-new-foster-girl-dancer-4.html


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Apologies to all, I REALLY CONFUSED everyone including myself!
> 
> Yes, I meant Dancer the Foster dog was Heartworm positive. JeanieBeth is fostering her.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/235713-our-new-foster-girl-dancer-4.html


Lol no worries! It's a good name- I had a once in a lifetime horse named Dancer, which is why I used it myself here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought Dancer was a raindeer?


Max


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Up on Goldhearts site*

So here is the link to goldhearts available page. Available Goldens | Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue Her bio isnt there yet, I need to email them one today. But she is available if anyone is interested put in your application! 

She is doing really well these past few days! So relieved!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Just checking in on sweet Molly and so happy to read she is doing well!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats a great picture of Molly on the GHGRR site. I wish I could convince my wife that twice the shed fur is twice the potential quilt batting.

Max


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Checking in on you and Molly!!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just reading the story on Molly. Loved it. Glad she is doing well. Brings back memories of Trixie but unfortunately the day I found knots on her belly turned out to be not so good for her. Hope she finds a great home or maybe she already has her forever home! Bet if she could talk she would give you a big thank you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

No home yet for her. She is doing pretty good. Enjoying being free of all the restrictions! Rolling, digging and sleeping  lol. She loves to run and really enjoys life.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Molly is doing good and having fun!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Glad to hear Molly is doing well!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Molly's bio is up on the website.Molly GH-858 | Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue...and now that it is I got an email from sometime overnight from someone who is interested! They already are an approved adopter..so just need to see if they would be a good fit and see about them meeting! 

She is doing pretty good. Loves feeding time! Lol


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sure now that Molly is doing well, and feeling good; someone will sweep her right up. You've done such a great job with her. If you didn't step in to help, that cancer might have never been removed. Bless you for helping this sweet old girl, she looks great!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fantastic post!! Fingers and paws crossed that the meeting goes well. I can't imagine that Molly could have a much more thankful season


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great news, she sure is a beautiful, lucky girl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Well Molly's bio is up on the website.Molly GH-858 | Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue...and now that it is I got an email from sometime overnight from someone who is interested! They already are an approved adopter..so just need to see if they would be a good fit and see about them meeting!
> 
> She is doing pretty good. Loves feeding time! Lol


Oh I hope it works out for her. Love the picture of her on the website. Good golly Miss Molly!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great! Great job with her picture and bio too! Really puts her best paw forward


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woo hoo! I hope it works out. What a journey you two have had. Way to go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Molly update? Has this potential adopter come to meet our girl ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking, hope you had a great Thanksgiving! Have not heard back from either one. So she is still available! *hint hint*


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks for asking, hope you had a great Thanksgiving! Have not heard back from either one. So she is still available! *hint hint*


Oh I'm sorry! Forgot it was American Thanksgiving! Happy holidays!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

How is sweet Molly doing?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking! I am so bad about updating! Lol she is doing well. Still awaiting for the perfect family for her. Never heard back from any of the people. 

She has learned the routine around here..and gets quite excited for feeding times! She is learning some bad habits too from Sanford.. He is a bad influence on most of the dogs that have come through here! Haha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks for asking! I am so bad about updating! Lol she is doing well. Still awaiting for the perfect family for her. Never heard back from any of the people.
> 
> She has learned the routine around here..and gets quite excited for feeding times! She is learning some bad habits too from Sanford.. He is a bad influence on most of the dogs that have come through here! Haha.


So glad to hear that MOLLY is doing well!!:wave:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I bet you are pretty distracted, doing the puppy-preggers dance and all. But how is Molly doing? All healed up and nothing new?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol just a little busy you're right! Had a few people email and one person call..but nothing beyond that until yesterday when I got another email. I am hoping this one follows through, but I know when the right home comes along it will happen. She is doing pretty good. Had a weird day yesterday, was shaking and didnt want to go outside. Not sure if she was in pain or what but gave her a pain med (deramaxx) and it seemed to help. Today gave her another one and no shaking seen. She was getting quite lively when I was petting her! Lol so maybe she hurt herself somehow..she is an old gal so anything is possible. 

Just praying for a christmas miracle that she gets a furever home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Merry Christmas to you, Sanford and Molly!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Miss Molly had to take a trip to work with me today.  Last night after we got home from going to my parents house she wouldnt really walk and refused to go potty. She was shaking and just not herself. There was no vomit or diarrhea. Her belly was tense but wasnt sure why or what was going on. She wasnt in distress about it and I texted my doctor and she agreed she was probably fine to wait until today to look at her.
She moved around a little better this morning, still didnt want to get down off my little deck to go potty, had to help her. So my thoughts went to a back or hip issue the way she was acting. She still has her appetite! 
My doctor looked at her and was a little concerned that her belly was tense and maybe felt something but best bet was to take an xray. So we did that. Well we found on xray that on her lumbar spine (L2-L3) it is basically bone on bone. sent it to the radiologist to make sure that was all, because cancer of course was a possibilty. But he emailed back and said it was a disc problem not cancer and didnt see anything else being a problem. So restricting her jumping and running and give her pain meds. Hope and pray :crossfing this is it for the poor girl and that this doesnt progress any further!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Molly! Hope the medicine helps her feel better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh poor sweetie, sorry to hear this bit so glad she is with you. What can you d? Chiron for alignment or acupuncture for pain? Bone on bone doesn't sound easy to remedy. Glad it is not cancer. (((Hug))))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I have lots of options if meds arent enough, my doctor does do acupuncture, we have a laser therapy machine too. My chiropractor does animals as well! With it being basically bone on bone it is just more pallative care as we cant get it back. She had some troubles this morning but I am sure it is from sleeping overnight and not moving around.. She went outside reluctantly, came in and ate but hasnt gotten up after that. I put the pain meds, glucosamine and fish oils in her breakfast so until that kicks in I will let her be or she will come out when she feels better. Poor girl, I feel bad for her!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor Molly. Bone to bone in the spine is pretty painful. Hope she gets relief from pain meds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molly is like a new dog on the meds! She is sometimes feeling too good! Sanford has taught her the "run out the door, barking and running for no reason!" ..she had stopped doing that for a while but since being on the meds she is back to doing it again! So I have to try to slow her down. Thankfully she doesnt go outside as often as the other two. She sleeps more than them!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, when someone adopts Molly, it must be a contractual obligation that they join GRF and participate so that we can keep up with her.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Did I kill the thread?

Update on Molly, please?


Max


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol she is doing pretty good. Have had even more emails about her, but still no definites or follow throughs. Today seemed to be an really good day. She was bouncing around happy to see me and apparently was like that when the kids and my hubby got home before me. So as long as she is on the meds she does great. I am taking her with me to my own chiropractor appointment next tuesday, he also does dogs and accupuncture (my vet at work just does accupuncture) so figure do two things at once instead of two different places. We will see what that does for her.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

See above! Lol you must have not seen my post!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks


Max


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Praying Molly is doing better.
You're a great Mom!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If nothing else, Molly should love getting rubbed all over at the chiropractor 

Please give her a nice scritch from us in her favorite spot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Hope Molly liked the acupuncture!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The appt is next week! I will be sure to let you know how it goes..i am sure she will love to get the attention!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Belly rubs to Miss Molly from our crew, thank you for loving this little old lady!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

How is Miss Molly doing?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Still here! Lol doing good overall. She has had two visits to the chiropractor..she loves the attention. Lol had an email last night about her but that has been it for weeks. Going to talk to the hubby this weekend and see where he stands..if we can let her go at this point. Sigh..potentially my first foster failure! Lol..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We'd also like to send our belly rubs to Molly. It's a wonderful thing you're doing. 

If you're a foster failure you'll just have more experience when you take in the next foster


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It will be a while for another foster if we keep her..as that will make 4 dogs (once we keep the girl puppy). I have fostered sooo many dogs..and havent kept one.. So I suppose it is only proper that I do it at least once..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> It will be a while for another foster if we keep her..as that will make 4 dogs (once we keep the girl puppy). I have fostered sooo many dogs..and havent kept one.. So I suppose it is only proper that I do it at least once..


Absolutely fitting and proper


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Getting a new home?!!*

Well..seems as just when I was going to talk it over with my hubby..I got a message from one of the women at the rescue. A couple who have/had fostered/adopted for them was interested in Molly. She said they would be contacting me soon. Well, not much later that night they did! I answered some questions they had, they told me about themselves. They have two old goldies right now (who are soo cute!). They are home mainly. They have a nice home with a great yard and spoil their dogs. 
So after all the back and forth talking they decided they do want to come meet her, like tomorrow! :uhoh: This all started happening on Sunday. So that means tomorrow I will know for sure if Molly will be adopted! I am excited and 
sad as I will miss her. My hubby and the kids are fine with her going but if for some reason this doesnt work out (highly doubt) then we will just adopt her. So may not be a foster failure now. It will be tough to let her go :--sad:but I know she will be well loved and she wont have to deal with a pain in the butt 
jack russell anymore or by nine puppies who will be on the move soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's hard to let them go when they have stayed awhile. If it's the right family for her you will know, and you will be happy for her. If not, well, she has a great home right there with you.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope everything works out for Molly!

Reading this caused me to count the rescue/fosters that have moved through our lives...A total of 27, and only 3 found their forever homes here... (4 'keepers' is my limit, and I have 4 now.) That's not too bad, is it???


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in my 50's, and a guy. When I've had to say goodbye to a foster who's been here awhile I get choked up myself. That's a good thing. I means we love them. Whether she stays with you or goes to a forever home, she'll always have a place in your heart. Which she made even bigger, as they do 

You have done a wonderful thing for Molly.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh that sounds so great for Molly! It must be tough for you after so many months, but it is such a selfless thing to do. Kudos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So today was a hard day..thinking about her leaving all day didnt help. I got her all groomed up, she looked so pretty!:smooch: Smelled nice too! The people came around 4:15 and met her. They instantly fell in love. Who could resist that white face, the petite little body and big grin!? She fawned over them as well..it was known at that point that she would be leaving with them. They had brought a bed and toys in their car for her. We talked for a bit, they loved on Molly and finalize the adoption. Got all of her goodies together and they left. She just went with them like she had known them her whole life. She is very much a people dog. They have two goldens, a male and female, who are bigger than her (by alot!) lol anxious to hear how it goes (they had a three hour car ride!) 

It is so bittersweet, the house feels weird without her..but I know this was the right choice. Still hard though. I will say this couple was amazing as all they try to adopt are the golden oldies. Not a lot of people will do it. 

Here is a pic of Miss Molly with the kids today..all groomed up!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow, I didn't realize you still had her. I heard you took her in, but somehow missed this thread. Letting them go is hard, but knowing that they are going to an amazing family makes it worth it!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to Molly, I do hope she settles in well with her new family. It certainly is hard letting them go, but when the right family comes along it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful ending. She is a sweet looking girl...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations to Miss Molly, but sorry that you must be missing her right now!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for everything you did for her. I know it must be hard to give them up, but as someone who has adopted from rescue, I know the joy of being on the receiving side.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

While you'll miss her, the good news is you know exactly where she is and that she'll be a beloved family member. What dog wouldn't want two cute kids doting over her?

I'm blowing you a big kiss for being such a kind person.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. This has been a tough one as she was with us for awhile.. But she left with them so happily, so I know I made the right choice. Here is a pic of her in her new house..taking over her brothers bed! Lol


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sad and happy all mixed into one...this is why I could not foster. Sounds like Molly's new home will be great. Very nice to hear the couple only rescues oldies...that is great...not many of them out there. Hope they will keep you updated on her. She looks happy on her new brother's bed!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe....I am so happy for miss Molly. You have done a wonderful thing for her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They said she is doing really good. Getting along with their two and loving all the dog beds they have! They got her one too! Here she is in her new bed!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And in another bed with her new ball.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She looks SO happy! You did really well for her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

She does look happy! It's a wonderful thing!  Hope they keep you up to date on her, you did great!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Must be dusty in here, my eyes are leaking.

God bless you Alison. And your family. And Molly.

What a great ending.


Max


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Must be dusty in here, my eyes are leaking.


Must be dusty at my house too. 

I agree you've done a wonderful thing and hope they keep in touch or join GRF themselves to keep us up-to-date on her


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly looks great and so very happy. You did a fantastic job caring for her.

I know it must be very bittersweet for you. I hope seeing her pictures and hearing how well she's adjusting makes it a little easier for you. I know it makes you feel good, you did a very good thing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, I must have gotten something in my eye too 

Molly's life changed dramatically when she moved in with you. Thanks to you, the rest of her life will be wonderful.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Got another update...her is Miss Molly with her brother Brady..you can see just how petite she is!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And here she is with her sister Maddie waiting for food!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

She is teeny. I am so glad that they are giving you updates. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She's so beautiful, you are an angel for sure.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see the updates on Miss Molly!! Sure looks like you helped to find her a good home where she will continue to be loved and spoiled!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

That Molly sure is a cutie pie...I didn't realize how petite she was. Thanks to all of your hard work and great care, she has found a new forever home. Great job! I, too, hope that her new family continues to provide you updates that you can share with all of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Got another update...her is Miss Molly with her brother Brady..you can see just how petite she is!


Molly and Brady look so cute together! She is petite.
Bless you for being her Mom!:wavey:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Karen! She is doing wonderful! Here is the most recent pic..the three were looking at a rabbit! Lol


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my, where have I been! Goodness, I don't know how I missed this about Molly being adopted. I love all the photos of her in her new home. What a little doll. I love seeing her with her brother and sister, particularly the most recent photo.

If it hadn't been for you who knows what would have happened to her. Bless you for everything you did for her.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What an awesome ending for Molly!!! Im so happy for her, and thank you for all you have done to make it happen!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That is one adorable picture! Aw....

Thanks to you for opening your heart and home to give her the chance at her new life.


----------

